# [Ebuild] Proposer l'ebuild pour qu'il soit dans Portage

## GarulfoLinux

Bonjour  :Smile:  ,

J'ai fait un ebuild pour la dernière version de développement de Gambas qui est la 1.9.50.

Pour plus d'information : http://gambas.sourceforge.net/

Et donc j'aimerai bien le proposer pour qu'il soit officiellement dans Portage mais je ne sais où demander ça. 

Vous pouvez télécharger l'ebuild en cliquant ici.

Merci.

GarulfoUnix.

----------

## kopp

Pour proposer des ebuilds, c'est dans le bugzilla de Gentoo : https://bugs.gentoo.org

regarde avant s'il n'y en a pas déjà un...

----------

## ghoti

Le mode d'emploi : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/ebuild-submit.xml  :Wink: 

Au passage, ton ebuild m'intéresse car ceux qui existent ne fonctionnent plus avec les dernières versions ...  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   

> Vous pouvez télécharger l'ebuild en cliquant ici..

 

Argh : 

```
Error 404 - Not found
```

  :Sad: 

----------

## fabienZ

Je te conseille de lire ceci avant de proposer ton ebuild :

Proposer des scripts ebuilds

La politique concernant les ebuilds

Guide pour les ebuilds

Erreurs classiques dans les ebuilds

PS: http://www.guidecoder.org/download/gambas-1.9.50.ebuild = error 404 chez moi

EDIT : il a ouvert un bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=189010

----------

## GarulfoLinux

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   Vous pouvez télécharger l'ebuild en cliquant ici.. 
> 
> Argh : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Arf désolé j'ai fait une erreur de frappe. 

Clique ici ça devrait marcher  :Smile:  .

Bon voila c'est fait c'est envoyé. On verra si ils le prennent en compte sinon ben tant pis que voulez-vous  :Laughing:  . Ils se trouveront un autre mainteneur.

----------

## ghoti

Entretemps, j'avais récupéré l'ebuild sur ton autre post  :Smile: 

Ca compile ...

----------

## fabienZ

 *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   Vous pouvez télécharger l'ebuild en cliquant ici.. 
> 
> Argh : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Proposer un un ebuild et en être le mainteneur sont 2 choses différentes.

Ton bug a été marqué comme dupliqué, et un dév t'a demandé (gentiment ^^) de continuer dans le bug déjà ouvert

----------

## GarulfoLinux

 *fabienZ wrote:*   

>  *GarulfoLinux wrote:*    *ghoti wrote:*    *GarulfoLinux wrote:*   Vous pouvez télécharger l'ebuild en cliquant ici.. 
> 
> Argh : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oui je viens de le voir  :Smile:  . Je l'ai rajouter au bug existant.

Oui je sais que c'est 2 choses différentes sauf que je me contente pas de "proposer" mais bien de maintenir. J'utilise au quotidien Gambas et j'ai donc décidé d'en faire profiter à tous le monde d'avoir un ebuild à jour.   :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Ok, pour la compile, c'est tout bon ! (du moins chez moi ...)  :Smile: 

Merci à toi !  :Smile: 

----------

## GarulfoLinux

Merci plutot à toi pour avoir tester l'ebuild  :Laughing:  . Au moins je sais qu'il n'y a pas de problème  :Smile:  .

----------

## sd44

juste une question con :  

on les mets ou les ebuild qui ne font pas partie de l'arbre officiel ? le trouve t'on du coup avec emerge ?et est ce que portage le vire lors d'une mise a jour ?

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> juste une question con :  
> 
> on les mets ou les ebuild qui ne font pas partie de l'arbre officiel ? le trouve t'on du coup avec emerge ?et est ce que portage le vire lors d'une mise a jour ?
> 
> 

 

rtfm?  :Mr. Green: 

Nan plus serieusement (et en très gros), tu mets tes ebuilds non officiel où tu veux, suffit de délcarere la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY dans ton make.conf, à partir de là les ebuilds mis dedans sont reconnus par "emerge".

Après tu mets ton ebuild dans un sous-rep qui définit sa catégorie (net-p2p pour un logiciel p2p) par exemple. Mais ton ebuild faut le faire valider, pour ça suffit de faire ebuild ton_ebuild digest et hop. 

Là tu peux l'installer normalement.

----------

## sd44

ok merci

j'ai moi aussi l'intention de maintenir un prog donc ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> ok merci
> 
> j'ai moi aussi l'intention de maintenir un prog donc ...

 

ok donc ce howto peut te renseigner --> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/handbook/handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

----------

## ghoti

La traduction française peut aussi être utile.

Et puis il y a également le Manuel du développeur Gentoo

(ou, en anglais : The Gentoo Developer Handbook)

----------

## sd44

merci de vos reponses, ca y est je me lance   :Wink: 

je vais maintenir le programme AutoScan network ( http://autoscan.fr )

j'ai créé un compte sur bugzilla et commencé a lire la doc et  mon ebuild.

le devellopeur etant un ami qui n'utilise pas (encore  :Rolling Eyes:   ) gentoo ...

j'ouvrirai sans doute un nouveau post au cas ou   :Embarassed:   et puis ça me permet aussi de contribuer   :Cool: 

----------

